
On the (im)possibility of obfuscating programs - DanielRibeiro
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2160159
======
willvarfar
A better link: <http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~oded/p_obfuscate.html>

I always enjoy linking to this every time I see a "how do I obfuscate my .net
app?" question on StackOverflow.

Always gets me downvoted, yet I keep doing it.

Must. Spread. Reason!

